# Best way to cut plexiglass with a dremel?



## Nick89 (Jul 15, 2009)

The only tool I have right now is a dremel, the 400XPR.

I have alot of the metal cutting disks and was wondering if I used a low speed and took my time if it would work? The only thing I am worried about is cracking the plexi glass window in the side of my case. 

what I'm trying to do is cut a 120mm hole so I can mount a 120mm fan. there is already an 80mm hole.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 15, 2009)

if you use high speeds, the plexi will simply melt, and reformate in removable form, didnt tried low speeds.

cant you just cut a hexagon? that would be pretty easy...


----------



## thraxed (Jul 15, 2009)

If i was worried about cracking, I would probably just drill some how and connect the dots.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 15, 2009)

Jig saw with plastic cutting saw blade. Remember to use good quality masking tape on the area you are cutting.


----------



## Nick89 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well I did it. slightly cracked a corner but nothing serious(dropped a tool box on it =P). 

I cleaned up the edges with sandpaper now I just have to drill some holes.


EDIT:The mod is done and it has come out very well, Idle temps for the CPU are down 4C woot!


----------



## KH0UJ (Jul 25, 2009)

Ived used a skil circular saw with fine teeth on my front plexi, and a fine tooth jigsaw on my internal side case, remember to set it on a low speed while cutting otherwise its gonna melt the plexi and melted in back after the bladecut


----------

